# 3 shells



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was wondering why it is illegal to have more than 3 shells in a shotgun when hunting?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The rule was put in place back when old world market hunting was outlawed. The idea behind it was to make it hard for shooters to flock shoot birds with repeating weapons, since punt guns where also made illegal. Guns like a Mod 12 with paper shells would hold 6 in the magazine and one in the chamber.

I tried to find the article after seeing your post, but did not. It contained parts of a market hunters diary, after the rule change. While they continued to shoot more ducks than was legal, the reduction in fire power reduced their take. Law enforcement of the time would routinely check the guns for plugs.

Many states allow you to hunt upland with more than three shells, but waterfowl remains nation wide limited to 3 with the CO snow goose hunt being the exception. I had the experience of growing up around subsistence hunters. They talked about the numbers of ducks they would take by jump shooting. To them limits meant nothing and getting more than one duck with a shell was a bonus. They would talk about backing away from the sloughs to maximize patterns. 6 shells killed and dropped 60+ ducks. Getting 10-20 out of 3 shells was common. Think how many ducks would have been killed or crippled if they had 14 shots instead of 3!

In todays hunting we do it for recreation not food. Three shells are adequate to meet our needs. Many guys I know have switched to shooting side by sides or O/U and they still fill their bag limits. Many times I find myself not even shooting the third round. Since I do not have a dog, many times I save the third shell as a swather load if the bird is crippled on the water.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The law was passed in 1935 and signed by President Roosevelt after sportsmen and conservationist advocated the change to migratory bird regulations. Sportsmen became concerned about the decline of ducks due to market hunting as indicated by the post by Ron.

http://news.fws.gov/historic/1935/19350208.pdf


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Colonel Sanders, The real reason is Control, as you go throught life you will see Goverment inventing more and more laws so the goverment can have more and more control as it grows. The more ways they can bust yer balls the more control they will have on you and thats really why! Soon they may not alow you to hunt at all!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good grief ....... :lame:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

And of course some dont agree with me :box:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Years ago they tried to make it so the largest shotgun you could have in illinois was a .410 and you had to turn in all your guns to the police all I know is if they try it again they are not getting mine :strapped:


----------

